# is this even possible?



## tdawgg777 (Feb 26, 2012)

was wondering if there was a way to implement a tablet like ui in cm7? i ask cm7 because of the functioning camera and Flashplayer.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

No since tablet ui was first introduced in android honeycomb, which was released after gingerbread. Android ice cream sandwich just unified the android os (both phone and tablet) into one.


----------



## tdawgg777 (Feb 26, 2012)

masterchung7 said:


> No since tablet ui was first introduced in android honeycomb, which was released after gingerbread. Android ice cream sandwich just unified the android os (both phone and tablet) into one.


thanks for info. also im running your pa on my dx i like it


----------



## Chahta (Nov 16, 2011)

As much as you can do with CM7 is select the option to have the status bar at the bottom under CM Options>Tablet Tweaks. If I used my phone in landscape more I'd do that, but yeah...you can't really get any closer to 'Tablet UI' on it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tdawgg777 (Feb 26, 2012)

i came across this in my search... http://madteam.co/forum/tutorials/how-to-add-soft-buttons-to-cm7-based-rom/ but i have problems compiling with apktool on my pc


----------



## tdawgg777 (Feb 26, 2012)

ok so i found out how to do it... using a similar tutorial as the one in previous post. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1717332 i also needed to do the 2nd option in the 3rd post (fixes)... after every reboot. but it does give you softkeys in cm7.


----------

